# BMC GF01 - Gran Fondo 01



## BMCUSA

BMC Launches GranFondo GF01 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## cda 455

BMCUSA said:


> BMC Launches GranFondo GF01 | Cyclingnews.com



Just finished checking it out of their website.


Will the frame be Campy compatible?

And I couldn't find geometry specs.


----------



## cda 455

I'm looking at this frame as a Clydesdale-friendly frame. 

Is the BB86 going to be strong enough for we Clydesdale mashers? Press-fit kind of worries me.


----------



## BMCUSA

The GF01 will be Campy compatible - EPS & Mech.


----------



## holy cromoly

*adding photos*

Linking to the photos from Cyclingnews.com by Robin Wilmott


----------



## holy cromoly

This might be the BMC that I didn't know I was waiting for :thumbsup:

I've always been a fan of the Specialized Roubaix's geometry and fat tire clearance, but had ridden too many Specialized bikes over the years and wanted to try something, BMC this rime around.


----------



## cda 455

BMCUSA said:


> The GF01 will be Campy compatible - EPS & Mech.


Thanks for the reply.


When can we expect to see geometry specs?


----------



## PoorCyclist

This looks nice although IMO the SLR01 headtube was already relaxed enough....


----------



## rearviewmirror

Very nice! This would be up on my list as a potential SLC01 replacement. I hope we see a new Carbon CX bike from BMC along these lines.....


----------



## Tripleblack

Price??


----------



## cda 455

Tripleblack said:


> Price??



Oh yeah, that too!


----------



## BMCUSA

At present NO geometry, specs, price has been released.....Sea Otter will be the Official US launch and a lot more info will be available....Sea Otter is April 18th - 22nd.

http://www.bmc-racing.com/us-en/bikes/new-granfondo-gf01-2013.html

Best, 

BMC USA


----------



## rearviewmirror

cda 455 said:


> Oh yeah, that too!


:thumbsup:

BMC isn't ready to release retail pricing on the GranFondo GF01 just yet – the company wants to wait until it's presented to dealers in a couple of weeks — but BMC road product manager Andrew James tells BikeRadar that it will be comparable to the TeamMachine SLR01.


----------



## PaxRomana

The frame looks quite nice from the photos holy_cromoly posted. The photos weren't flattering, but that was quite impressive. Looks like a quality frame as well. The fork looks very clean.


----------



## Wilier_speed

I like it! Looks very 'stealth bomber' with the hard angles and raw carbon.


----------



## DaleE

Interesting that so many of the manufacturers are coming up with "comfort" designs now ... perhaps they've realised that most of us are not pro's and a little more comfort probably equals more speed for anything more than 50miles 

Will be interesting to see if it gets used in the longer tours (TdF, etc) at all, or simply as a pave racer. I se that Cancellara says he want's to ride his new Domane (trek's 'comfort' bike) in the TdF.


----------



## looigi

DaleE said:


> Interesting that so many of the manufacturers are coming up with "comfort" designs now ... perhaps they've realised that most of us are not pro's and a little more comfort probably equals more speed for anything more than 50miles...


I think it's more like they realize there's another way to segment the market and sell more bikes. I don't know who was first but Specialized got into that segment early... personally, I have a 2004 Roubaix (my SLR01 rides better, btw). Other mfgrs now recognize the opportunity and are developing products to fill that niche. 

I'm not being cynical. That's how technology advances...satisfying customer demand, and if there is no demand, creating it with new products/technology.


----------



## eljimberino

Thought the bike was going to look like this...


----------



## Vixsav

Proven on the cobblestones of Roubaix yesterday. What a finish for Ballan. Another mm and he'd have taken 2nd! I'm already saving for one.


----------



## rearviewmirror

Vixsav said:


> Proven on the cobblestones of Roubaix yesterday. What a finish for Ballan. Another mm and he'd have taken 2nd! I'm already saving for one.


Lars Boom did the P-R on a Giant TCX cross bike, come on BMC, make the Gran Fondo into a mudslinger!


----------



## Vixsav

It might make a damn good 'cross bike if you could mate a canti fork. I don't know, I'm no cyclocrosser but something about hauling an expensive carbon frame over obstacles and crashing left and right doesn't sit well with me .


----------



## BigTex_BMC

So pimp!


----------



## jorgemerino

Sorry for changing the subject but I have a question for BMCUSA:

I need to change the 2 headset bearings of my 2011 Racemachine RM01, but cant find the replacement where I live and have to order it in usa, and the store in miami where I bought the bike need to see the piezes to know the size/meassure of the bearings, do you have that information? Thanks!

That GF look really cool...!


----------



## agg1979

GF01 hitting stores now....grabbing mine soon!


----------



## Broomwagon

I can't seem to find the geometry specs for the GF01. Anyone know where to find it?


----------



## BMCUSA

GF01 Geometry:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/glorycycles/7341331554/


----------



## ewynn

Love the industrial design


----------



## BMC-BRA

CC has available GF01/Shimano Ultegra Di2 Complete Bike Price: $ 6,598.95
What do you think the value for this super bike ?


----------



## BMCUSA

I think that the GF01 is a fantasic race bike - it is a bike that needs to be ridden - test ride it if you have any doubts - it will speak for itself.

Best,

BMC USA


----------



## professionalsql

BMC-BRA said:


> CC has available GF01/Shimano Ultegra Di2 Complete Bike Price: $ 6,598.95
> What do you think the value for this super bike ?


I own one (just purchased last week) - possibly the first west of the Rockies, and certainly one of very few in existence yet. What to say about this bike thus far...

As BMCUSA has said, you pretty much have to ride it to "get it", as it defies some things that usually go together. For example, stiffness usually means choppy ride. Sure, some bikes less so than others, but in general, those two are connected - not with the GF. The GF has the vertical compliance to smooth the road out more than any road bike I'm aware of out there. Indeed, it almost feels like it has a suspension (*almost*). At the same time, you can get out of the seat to sprint, and the response is there without some of the sway that shows up in many bikes with a soft ride. The bottom bracket is meaty, and power transfer is solid.

I'm still just under 100 miles on the bike thus far. I did 63 on it Saturday in 90+ temps, and walked away with nothing sore - even with a new saddle. THIS is what the GF was built for - to be fast enough to set a #1 rank on a Strava downhill (or up for that matter) and be smiling both while and after doing it.  It loves corners, screams faster when going downhill, and is kind enough to shave most of the roughness out of the road.

The price is not for the feint of heart - I'm still likely to need a cardiologist visit to get over it. :wink5: That said, make no mistake, this is a high end bike under the only current build. The Di2 is a significant part of the price, so expect some much less expensive builds around October when they offer options for mechanical grouppo's and even a frame only option.

Good value? I was fortunate enough to get mine at a solid discount as part of a charity sale, but, depending on your riding style, it is a great value. Who I would recommend it for includes:


Rides doing frequent long rides (say, 40+ mile rides regularly) - it was purpose built for this group and lives up to that promise
Most any Clydesdale (I'm 212, and it's as solid as any bike I've been on)
Those who are all around riders (long and short) and really wanting "the one bike" rather than one of each type of riding.

As I've indicated elsewhere, I'll get pictures up soon and likely to a full review ones I've got at least a couple of hundred miles on her (few weeks).

EDIT: One thing of note on mine.... I did truly *hate* the stock handlebars (others will surely love them though), so I swapped those out for a set of ergo carbons. Other than that, my ride is stock, so it should represent the base product well.


----------



## AndyMc2006

As a 6ft 4" 255 Clydesdale I wonder how it would hold up? Not sure I would trust it more than my Ti Moots, but I may look into it if its priced around $5,000 with Ultegra?


----------



## BMCUSA

For any BMC model there is no max rider weight or max stack height. The GF01 is definetly a BMC model foy to consider.
Price for the GF01 Ultegra Mechanical is: $5,499 (all 2013 kit & parts)
GF01 Di2 Ultegra is: $6,999
GF01 Di2 Dura Ace (11sp - exp.January 2013 delivery) is: $10,999
GF01 Frame-Set - DTI (for mech. and/or Electronic) is: $3,499

Sincerely,

BMC USA


----------



## professionalsql

AndyMc2006 said:


> As a 6ft 4" 255 Clydesdale I wonder how it would hold up? Not sure I would trust it more than my Ti Moots, but I may look into it if its priced around $5,000 with Ultegra?


You'd want to double check the wheels, but I'm sure the frame is up to it.

I haven't seen any pricing on the additional builds yet. Given where the Di2 build is, $5k or a bit under sounds reasonable to expect when that build comes out. There will be a frame only option, so, at the very lease, your local dealer should be able to do a custom build.


----------



## looigi

ewynn said:


> Love the industrial design


Agree that it looks "industrial".


----------



## professionalsql

looigi said:


> Agree that it looks "industrial".


A fair statement. It's almost shocking to look at when you first see it. In this day of "Aero, aero, aero", this looks anything but. It gives the impression that, when you life it, you're going to be picking up a brick. Then you pick it up, and are pleasantly surprised. 

For all the "industrial" look of it, I get a LOT of compliments on it from other riders.


----------



## Broomwagon

Has anyone ridden both the GF01 and the S-Works Roubaix and can provide a comparison? I currently have a 2009 SW Roubaix SL2 and I'm intrigued by the GF01.


----------



## BMCUSA

I would recommend that you see your local BMC Dealer - have them set you up for a demo ride on the GF01 (for the week-end) - start with 85 - 90 psi in tires - look at the GF01 as a "system" - there is a reason for the 27.2mm seat post - the very beefy down tube, beefy chain-stays and the "kinks" on fork, chain-stay and on seat-stay......take it on bumpy/off road....you will be surprised how the "system" acyually works......have fun! A must ride/test bike....as words can not really explain...

Best,

BMC USA


----------



## Aakoo

Can you tell what will the price be for the alloy GF02 and the cyclocross GF02 disc?


----------



## Short Fuse

+1 on GF02 pricing, particularly the 105 and Ultegra versions.


----------



## BMCUSA

GF02 - Sram Red - $5,499 (ULTRA light complete bike) as compliant (vertically) as the SLR01.
GF02 - Ultegra - $2,699
GF02 - 105 - $1,899

GF02 Disc - 105 - $2,499

GF02 - 105 is on stock - all sizes.

Best


----------



## marathon marke

professionalsql said:


> [*]Rides doing frequent long rides (say, 40+ mile rides regularly) - it was purpose built for this group and lives up to that promise.


I'm not knocking the bike, but I find this to be an interesting statement. I consider 40 miles to be a short ride. I have a 2012 SLR01 Team Machine. I ride 400 mile weeks, and have done double-centuries on the TM. A couple weeks ago I broke the record across Wisconsin, a 300 mile/19 hr. ride, and found it to be responsive and comfortable. JMHO


----------



## Short Fuse

BMCUSA said:


> GF02 - Sram Red - $5,499 (ULTRA light complete bike) as compliant (vertically) as the SLR01.
> GF02 - Ultegra - $2,699
> GF02 - 105 - $1,899
> 
> GF02 Disc - 105 - $2,499
> 
> GF02 - 105 is on stock - all sizes.
> 
> Best


Thanks so much! Looks like a 105 equipped GF02 is in my future


----------



## Broomwagon

Can one purchase the frameset in the all black (stealth) version instead of the version with red accents? And how much is the frameset?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Tim Wilson

I'd like to ask the same question Broomwagon asked: Can the GF01 frameset be ordered with the Stealth paint?

Thanks.


----------



## RiDe_BMC

Tim and Broom. The GF01 is only available as a frameset in the TEAM (black with red accents) color. 

The Stealth model is available with Dura Ace Di2 or Ultegra Di2.


----------



## Tim Wilson

Bummer. The reason I want a frameset in the first place is so I can have Dura Ace mechanical, which BMC also doesn't offer. I'm two for two.


----------



## NW-Rider

Does anyone know if this bike gf01 or gf02 can be fit with fenders and a rack? I'm thinking of the GF02 as a commuter bike to work.


----------

